# fake ass rude customer rant



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

hey guys,

so i went into work on saturday with a neutral eye, falsies, and a bright ass pink lip. i was wearing Revlon's Moon Drops l/s in Persian Melon (pic below); it's like a bright bubble gum pink.






AnywhOooo..i'm a person who loves bright pink lip colors - i have Girl About Town, Full Fuschia, Strayin, Pink Poodle...so i wear em all the time when i'm at work. i'm a cosmetician at SDM so i'm like heck with it, i'ma bust out my bright lip colors - cuz if anyone is gunna wear a bright lip at my work, it should be the cosmetician!

so i was just standing in my department making a return just as i was gunna go on break, and this WOMAN, FULL GROWN WOMAN, walks in my store and walks towards me. she's walking full speed and goes, "Hi! How are you?!?!" with a big ass smile on her face! like a really happy NICE person. I look at her and of course i say, "Good Thanks! You?!" She replies, "Fine thanks!" and continues to walk in her full speed right past me and down the aisle doing her thing. haha..so here's where it gets funny...AND RUDE!...
as she passes me, she walks another like 10 feet, and says in a total different tone of voice, "YOUR LIPSTICK'S TOO BRIGHT."






...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my exact reaction(s) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



seriously....WTF?!

i don't care that she didn't like my lipstick and thought it was freakin TOO bright, CUZ I LOVE BRIGHT LIPS AND I'LL WEAR WHATEVER I LIKE....lol, but to greet me as if she is such a nice person *ahem FAKE BITCH*....and then to pass me and totally change her tone of voice into like this serious bitchy attitude and go, "your lipstick's too bright" --- UM, HELLO? CAN YOU BE ANY MORE FAKE??????

i felt like i was in the movie Mean Girls for a second...

"*Regina*: Oh my God, I love your skirt! Where did you get it?  
*Lea Edwards*: It was my mom's in the '80s.  
*Regina*: Vintage, so adorable.  
*Lea Edwards*: Thanks.  
*Regina*: [_after girl walks away_] That is the ugliest f-ing skirt I've ever seen."





and this is a full grown woman i'm talking about! she acted like she was a freaking immature highschool girl!

everyone has their own opinions and i don't care if yours is different from mine, but if you're gunna criticize someone's makeup or anything else as a matter of fact, all i ask is that you do it in a RESPECTFUL manner. i've had a REALLY sweet and good customer of mine tell me one time she thinks i'm beautiful but my lipstick that day was maybe a little bright lol....and i accepted her opinion and did not feel angry or offended. and it's not b/c she complimented me before she criticized my makeup, but it's the fact that she did it in a really honest but yet respectful way. what i don't appreciate is when people pull "i'm the fakest fuckin bitch you'll ever meet" shit on me. cuz bitch, forget that my lipstick is TOO bright, maybe your FACE is TOO ugly! haha ok no, beauty comes from within, but hell that doesn't work in her favor either cuz her personality is more fake than Barbie's tits.

stupid fake bitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways, i laughed it off cuz it was just hilarious at the time it happened (i laugh at a lot of things). but then 10 seconds later i did wanted to pull a massive beat down and kick the shit out of her for being such a fake bitch...but i couldn't cuz that would be unprofessional, i would get fired....and i'm not that strong. HAHAHA
ok end rant.

thanks for listening. lol
i'd be interested to know if you've ever met anyone as fake as that...

oh and PS. i swear A LOT, if you haven't noticed. if you didn't know me, you'd think i have tourettes. LOL


----------



## Panamenanegra (Mar 30, 2009)

ROFL! Best story ever! I'm a jerk so I probably wouldve been like AWESOME!! I'll be sure to wear it tomorrow and keep a tube handy to apply every time I see you in here. 

What a loser. Who cares. Rock your pink lips.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah just ignore ppl like that. This was a funny story though and oddly enough before I got to the part with your Mean Girls reference that was exactly what came into my mind! 
Unfortunately too many ppl like to force their opinions on others, most of the time it's jealousy that triggers it.


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw, how rude, just ignore her and her stupid comment.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Panamenanegra* 

 
_ROFL! Best story ever! I'm a jerk so I probably wouldve been like AWESOME!! I'll be sure to wear it tomorrow and keep a tube handy to apply every time I see you in here. 

What a loser. Who cares. Rock your pink lips._

 
LMAO put it on just for her
wasn't it funny though? my gosh u should've been there when it happened. it was truly hilarious. and she walked off like she didn't say anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_yeah just ignore ppl like that. This was a funny story though and oddly enough before I got to the part with your Mean Girls reference that was exactly what came into my mind! 
Unfortunately too many ppl like to force their opinions on others, most of the time it's jealousy that triggers it._

 
jealousy or not, her fakeness was totally uncalled for. but it was quite amusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Aw, how rude, just ignore her and her stupid comment._

 
ignored but im still giggling about it. mean girls real life experience. i think it's more funny in real life than it is in the movie...probably because i'm thinking, "this shit really happens in real life?! and it happens even when you're an adult??? really?"


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

*sometimes*, being childish can be fun lol. i would've said "so are your teeth. you can get toothpaste from the same place i bought this bright ass lipstick" smiled, and kept it moving


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 30, 2009)

ugh! let's just feel sorry for people like that, they waste their time & energy trying to put others down. if she's an adult and hasn't learned her lesson by now, maybe she'll be a "mean girl" till someone puts her in her place!
You keep rockin your pretty pink lips!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 30, 2009)

that is really really shitty! i'm shocked that somebody would be that rude! i think i'd have shouted out 'say it to my face bitch!'. 

i too love my birght lips and quite frankly if it makes you happy who gives a shit how bright it is! i've never had a customer be rude to me but a work mates did joke that i looked like the hulk because i was wearing teal pigment.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 30, 2009)

ROFL. At least your weird story is a funny one lol.

But she sounds more psycho than rude to me haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW what a lonely desperate attention seeking Bitch!! I would ignore her because she obviously has more issues than Playboy...and needs some serious medical intervention!!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 30, 2009)

LMAO tish ftw


----------



## tremorviolet (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't get people's need to make nasty comments about appearences.  If you don't like it, ignore it, how does a person's lipstick color affect you personally?

A few years ago I used to work retail at Borders and I also used to always have lavender nails.  Always the same Revlon shade, it was kinda my trademark.  One day this lady walked up to the help desk and sneers "ooooh, purple fingernails, who like purple?" like purplae nail polish was the most horrible thing she could imagine.  I couldn't get offended because it was so weird and out of the blue.  The other customers just stared at her like she was nuts (which she obviously was tho' she looked like a normal person).   People are strange.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm getting the impression that this pissed you off a bit.



lol


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i've never had a customer be rude to me but a work mates did joke that i looked like the hulk because i was wearing teal pigment._

 
that's very insensitive. geeeez. i mean, woowhoo for the hulk, but no need to refer someone's look to a big angry mean lookin giant! maybe u were doing a topical mermaid look! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_ROFL. At least your weird story is a funny one lol.

But she sounds more psycho than rude to me haha._

 
ya, that area is actually full of psychos and crackheads. wouldn't be surprised if she is one. haha

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_WOW what a lonely desperate attention seeking Bitch!! I would ignore her because she obviously has more issues than Playboy...and needs some serious medical intervention!!_

 
actually, i work in a drug store/phramacy. maybe she came for more drugs. LOL

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm getting the impression that this pissed you off a bit.



lol_

 





 she did piss me off! but even still, her rapid change of personality made it funny. now i just replay it in my head and it makes me laugh


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 30, 2009)

You work at the beauty section of a drugstore too?! 

*high fives*

We're on the same boat then if so lol. 

On my first day I had an older lady who was in line waiting to check out kept complaining really loud about the smell in the store and how she was pregnant and blah blah blah. I didn't notice a foul smell at all and neither did my coworker who I was working with that day. After she left, I asked my coworker if she was okay. He went on to tell me how that lady has a lot of mental issues and has to pick up meds here and she use to go to the last pharmacy he worked at too actually and caused a ton of trouble everytime she went there. She eventually ended up getting kicked out of that pharmacy. It's like she followed him to his new job lol.


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 31, 2009)

i love bright pinks and corals too! this lady obv just didnt have taste! haha or class!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 31, 2009)

Why do people feel the need to share their opinions with strangers? 

I was helping a lady with lipstick one day, investigating exactly what she needed when she says, "Nothing too bright, it looks so tacky and hookerish."  Meanwhile I am wearing Hollywood Nights lipstick.  I just looked at her with this blank look.  She then starts back peddling-"oh, I mean on me.  Yeah, you can wear bright colors...blah blah blah..."


----------



## davidsito987 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ughhhh What a total BIATCH! The sad thing is, is that SHE WILL NEVER GET IT...and of course WE ALL GET IT! Keep rockin your bright ASS MOFO colors!!! ITS THE MAC way anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 31, 2009)

ugh i hate women like that! what was the point of saying it was too bright? like it really even matters to her what color ur lipstick is, she'll probaly never even see u again so why say something that could really hurt ur feelings, she had no idea of how u'd take the comment, and she still said it, thats so rude!


----------



## KAIA (Mar 31, 2009)

She was probably jelous, not everybody looks great with bright lips...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_You work at the beauty section of a drugstore too?! 

*high fives*

We're on the same boat then if so lol. 

...

He went on to tell me how that lady has a lot of mental issues and has to pick up meds here and she use to go to the last pharmacy he worked at too actually and caused a ton of trouble everytime she went there. She eventually ended up getting kicked out of that pharmacy. It's like she followed him to his new job lol._

 
yes me in the cosmetics section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aw, well we can never predict how we'll turn out when we're old right? some ppl need drugs, lotsa drugs...some don't. let's hope we won't

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Why do people feel the need to share their opinions with strangers? 

I was helping a lady with lipstick one day, investigating exactly what she needed when she says, "Nothing too bright, it looks so tacky and hookerish."  Meanwhile I am wearing Hollywood Nights lipstick.  I just looked at her with this blank look.  She then starts back peddling-"oh, I mean on me.  Yeah, you can wear bright colors...blah blah blah..."_

 
some ppl are so oblivious to the things they say! like my mom, she'll say something incredibly rude and insensitive to me, and won't even realize it. and she does it ALL the time. then she feels victimized when i confront her like i'm tryin to bully her. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but then again, there are those ppl who say it purposely b/c they love living off other people's misery/pain

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *davidsito987* 

 
_The sad thing is, is that SHE WILL NEVER GET IT...and of course WE ALL GET IT!_

 
LOL we sound like a brainwashed cult of MAC. haha we ALL get it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_ugh i hate women like that! what was the point of saying it was too bright? like it really even matters to her what color ur lipstick is, she'll probaly never even see u again so why say something that could really hurt ur feelings, she had no idea of how u'd take the comment, and she still said it, thats so rude!_

 
well some ppl put down others to make themselves feel better. it's sad they have to use that kind of "strategy" to feel good. she probably thinks very highly of her opinions too, that's why she had to say it...when all it did was make her look like a fool. ah, if she only knew...IF she only knewww

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_She was probably jelous, not everybody looks great with bright lips... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL i'll have to agree. and not everyone has the confidence to pull a bright lip either (not to make myself sound like i'm full of confidence lol, but u kno what i mean). so if u got it, use it while your're still young!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! We're the druggystore cosmeticians then!


I kind of actually found it quite sad when that happened with the lady at my store. 


I've started also to realize how tactless and just plain rude some people can truly be...grrr.


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for this story! it cracked me up..i love how you vent. it reminds me of me and my friends! lol


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 2, 2009)

Ugh.. If it's one thing I _really_ can't stand, it's passive aggressive people.  I guess it's her way of trying to feel better about herself.  Oh, and maybe to not feel as guilty when she does something rude?  I dunno... if you're a bitch just be a bitch!  At least have some conviction and principles... as messed up as that is...


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Girl, your bright lipstick was probably way hotter than any of her make-up could ever be.


----------



## jenee.sum (Apr 3, 2009)

haha thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_Ugh.. If it's one thing I really can't stand, it's passive aggressive people.  I guess it's her way of trying to feel better about herself.  Oh, and maybe to not feel as guilty when she does something rude?  I dunno... if you're a bitch just be a bitch!  At least have some conviction and principles... as messed up as that is..._

 
exactly. i hate ppl who try to be a NICE bitch. or a nice sneaky bitch. just be a bitch if ur a bitch. don't try to act like ur nice and and freakin innocent when all you are is a bitch.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_exactly. i hate ppl who try to be a NICE bitch. or a nice sneaky bitch. just be a bitch if ur a bitch. don't try to act like ur nice and and freakin innocent when all you are is a bitch._

 

Agreed!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Hun, she was just jealous because she doesnt look half as gorgeous as you do with your bright lips! GO BRIGHT LIPPIES lol


----------



## KaytieBaybie (May 20, 2012)

LOL! Who does that?!


----------

